# Do anyone knows who rides horses in Alexandria,LA if you know just let me know.



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You need to find a lesson barn. Look up riding lessons in your area online or in the phone book.


----------



## ksheph (5 mo ago)

Acadianartist said:


> You need to find a lesson barn. Look up riding lessons in your area online or in the phone book.


It dosent have any down here they are like in texas and i dont live down there


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ksheph said:


> It dosent have any down here they are like in texas and i dont live down there











Horseback Riding in Alexandria, Louisiana (Rapides County)


Alexandria, Louisiana riding instructor guide to help you find the best equestrian professional to match your needs. Detailed listings include a bio, specialties, photos, and contact info!




www.newhorse.com





There is at least one right in Alexandria. Another 11 miles away, etc. etc. I am in Eastern Canada and I can find this out. 

Some more on this page:





__





Horseback Riding in Alexandria Louisiana


EquineNow's listing of Horseback Riding in Alexandria, Louisiana.



www.equinenow.com





And this one...





__





Hayes E Daze Riding Adventures – Alexandria Pineville Area Convention & Visitors Bureau







alexandriapinevillela.com


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Call your local feed stores, they may be able to help you out.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are plenty around. A few rentals and several that give lessons as well as lesson barns. Ask at feed stores. Look online. Join your local FB group for those with horses.

What specifically are you looking for? A specific type of lesson or just to ride? Rentals can be $25 to $50 on average depending on length of trail ride. Lessons vary but typically $45 to $65 for beginner lessons. Any where from 1/2 hour to 1 hour. 

How old is your son?


----------

